# internet/tv



## louise56 (Mar 2, 2014)

i am moving to cyprus in january and need advice about packages for internet and tv we will need internet in order to skype etc and i would like to have some uk programs etc can anyone advise what i need to look for and are they expensive


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello Louise,

I suggest you have a look at the topic of 'television' being discussed on here. Internet is available pretty much island wise with a few providers and varying prices depending on speed and package. Cyta is the most expensive, we have their connection which costs €39.90 a month and we run the tv/s and laptops form that and they are reliable. Other people with other companies will have their advice too. On the whole internet more expensive and less speed than you get in the U.K.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

You will get a lot of advice I am sure..you will need broadband...CYTA or Primetel are the only two realistic options...CYTA is the national provider, a bit like BT, but overpriced...Primetel is cheaper and provides an excellent level of service...go for the 8meg provision. Tv more difficult. If all you want is uk TV, then go for something like the Triotech Clearstream box...buy it over here...it also provides access to films and boxed set programmes and once you purchase the box it is subscription free...if you want access to BBC/ITV I players then you will have to subscribe to a DNS/VPN service, don't worry a very simple process. If you want sky then NTV is your best option through a MAG box for simplicity, again purchase over here....but it does entail a monthly subscription..lots of choice., but whatever you buy it is not like UK to, if buffers...it sticks..it can be a pain...but hey the sun is shining..


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Out TV does not buffer or stick. It is perfect. We use CYTA for telephone and Internet, We have MAG 250. We can watch ALL UK TV channels, SKY, many foreign channels, all news channels and 1000's of films and the big plus is the 7 day catch up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a current thread on this subject.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/876226-television.html

I am closing this thread to avoid too much duplication.


----------

